
Ask HN: Presumably you are now cloning Pokemon Go “with a twist”? - hoodoof
So of course your big new idea is to do something very much like Pokemon Go but with some difference or twist.<p>What&#x27;s your clone plan?
======
bobwaycott
Well, a friend and I have been toying with an idea since quite a while before
Pokemon Go released. Now we're looking at that idea with some chagrin,
recognizing it would be seen as a copycat idea.

------
pmtarantino
I have a similar idea that I could easily share in a niche I could be
considered an influencer. The problem is obviously I don't own any rights so I
can't do nothing.

